# No certificate for gmail.



## salanbuger (Jul 16, 2008)

Every time I go to log in to my gmail. I get redirected back to my log in, and every now and then I get a message telling me the certificate to gmail is expired. I have no trouble with gmail on any other computer. any ideas?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Time and date correct on the computer?


----------



## salanbuger (Jul 16, 2008)

thank you so much.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You're welcome. I guess I'm assuming that the time and / or date were incorrect?

If the thread is solved, you can mark it as such, right above your first post.


----------

